# Habitation door security



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all, recently aqquired a Euramobil 810 HS and am thinking about improving habitation door security. I am thinking about one of those big Fiamma locks that fold over the door and can be used as a hand hold when open. My only concern is that these type of locks make it so obvious from a considerable distance that the motorhome is unoccupied and perhaps more attractive to a thief to then gain access by another means (Window etc) Has anyone any experience or have had any problems in this regard. I have looked around sites and can tell from quite a long way which of the vans with these fitted is unoccupied. What other systems are there though
all the best for the new year and I wish you all a happy motorhoming season with, dare I say it , 'good weather'
Regards, Dave


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Habitation door*

I personally think that some additional habitation door security is a must. I service motorhomes and have been called out on a number of occasions to gain entry in to motorhomes and caravans when the owners have lost their keys or locked them inside. Without giving away any secrets its easy to get in through the habitation door but additional high security locks make it much more difficult. If some scumbag has a choice of two vands, one with high security additional locks then I know which they will go for.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I fitted one a couple of years ago. It was the 'frame' type which only means that the thing is screwed into the frame rather than through the body of the van.
We mainly use it in superrmarket car parks where we could have been seen leaving and returning to the van. The other way to look at is if I forget to use it people may think that the van is occupied and not bother so it is a bonus in that way.
I have fitted a home made bolt system that is operated from inside the van which means that should I want to I could secure the van and then leave through the cab doors.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Habitation Door*

We are fortunate in that our Luton Door is built like a car door ie thick with a car type lock but I have fitted a Screw Fix Window lock inside.

I also have helped people break into thier own vans and it can be acomplished, on one occasion with very little effort.
These Caravan type plastic locks seem very inadequate to me.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally think the weak point with most vans is the outside storage under the bed.
These doors seem so flimsy and unless the bed is screwed down access to the interior of the van is so easy.

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Doors*

Couln't agree more Ray. I was quite interested in a particular Van a few years ago. When I went into the outside locker and started a conversation with my wife who was inside the Van simply by lifting the matress it was deleted from the shortlist.

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I fitted one of >these< Less obvious than the folding handle.

peedee


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> I fitted one of >these< Less obvious than the folding handle.
> 
> peedee


Sorry, I should have read what the OP said properly.

That is what I fitted. Yes less obvious.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No matter how much you upgrade the door security the most obvious and easiest access is through the windows.

The window panel is made of nice flexible plastic and the latches are flimsy and flexible too. One good tug and 'voila'!
Then of course you have the cab windows, quick blow with a blunt instrument and you're in.

If someone wants to get into your van then they will!


----------



## compassavantgarde (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,I fitted a lock on my Hymer.It is item no. 110113055949 on ebay.This gives a secure lock when in the van as well as when you are out.It means a bit of drilling but is certainly worth it. Sorry but I dont know how to create a link.Kevin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I've had Abus/Heosafe deadlocks fitted to my previous and current van. Not cheap, but the habitation door deadlock foiled a break in attempt while wildcamping in Sardinia in my previous van, so didn't hesitate to have them fitted to the current one.

Harrison locks fitted ours for us but easily diy fitted as well.

All the info is in a previous post....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-468665.html#468665

Pete


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I fitted the loudest soundbomb I could get inside the van so if they do get in it's going to be uncomfortable


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep I agree with the above. They will get in easy enough no matter what security you have on. 

A good loud alarm will give more protection than a lock IMHO.


The folding handle locks can simply be pulled open if you are strong enough and arnt bothered about damaging the van, meaning if they breakin through the door you will have more damage to repair.

A lot of van break-ins are through the roof vents or window though.

Get a big dog....lol

Richard...


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Autoquest



> I fitted the loudest soundbomb I could get inside the van so if they do get in it's going to be uncomfortable


What's one of them :?:

TIA Dave.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, plenty for me to consider before I even think of spending more money. Will give all the comments some serious consideration
Thanks everyone
Regards, Dave


----------

